# Pelicans swingman Tyreke Evans continues to produce as a starter



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> Almost lost in the meteoric rise to the game of New Orleans Pelicans power forward Anthony Davis has been the almost simultaneous surge of swingman Tyreke Evans.
> 
> Since being inserted into the starting lineup on Feb. 28, Evans has emerged as the Pelicans' second-best player, giving the team a lift with his aggressive and attacking style of play.
> 
> ...


LINK.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Good. I'm glad to see Evans do well. Always figured he just needed a change of scenery. 

Its a nice backcourt, although I'm not a big Gordon fan at this point.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> *As Pelicans' Anthony Davis shines, so does guard Tyreke Evans*
> 
> NEW ORLEANS — The focus for much of March when the topic of the Pelicans is brought up has focused on Anthony Davis.
> 
> ...


http://www.wwltv.com/sports/basketb...nes-so-does-guard-Tyreke-Evans-251974051.html


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

So who do you trade, Gordon or Holiday?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gordon.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I missed tonights game but I will dvr the game when it re-airs at 1am because I see from the boxscore that Tyreke showed out tonight (33pts, 10rebs, 7asts, 3stls). A few too many turnovers (8) but other than that, a really good game. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Pels were missing 4 starters tonight with Eric Gordon out. Tyreke had to show up big for them to have a chance. He was attacking the basket from the first possession to the last. Totally relentless performance.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

NBA.com's Nightly Notable

http://www.nba.com/video/channels/top_plays/2014/03/24/20140324-nightly-notable.nba


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyreke against the Nets.


----------

